# Bad day



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Here in ohio itis rained all day i woke up with pains allover my body and digestive problems diarreha and stomach pain>>i have a pain in my waistline that goes around to my back,,a bad headache, my fibro has never been so bad,i am 66 does fibro get worse as we age..i have ibs and i know that i have gotten worse with age.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm not sure if Fibro gets worse as you age. It would seem reasonable that it would though. I mean, probably a lot of things that contribute to Fibro get worse as you age - you might have more trouble sleeping, more general stiffness and aches and pains...It kind of makes sense to me. You could also be in a flare up of symptoms from the weather/change in barometric pressure. That kind of stuff can really set some people off.((((((((((((( gentle hugs )))))))))))))))


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I know exactly what you are feeling Knothappy. I will turn 61 in a few months and I am feeling every year! LOL This past fall and winter have been the worst for me as far as osteoarthritis and Fibro combined. The real test came when there was a "mix up" between the pharmacy and the doc's renewal of Cymbalta. The doc e-mailed the renewal to the pharmacy and yet the pharmacy said they didn't receive it and on and on and on. After calling the doc's office and the pharmacy 6 times each over the coarse of 3 weeks, I said Patooey! By that time, I had been out of Cymbalta for 2 weeks and figured I would just go without it. I wasn't feeling too bad at that time so I was thinking perhaps I really didn't need it. Well, by the time week 5 rolled around, I hurt so bad, could hardly move, had no energy, was so exhausted all the time I could fall asleep talking to someone and I was very teary because I was in so much pain. When I called the nurse and told her about the Cymbalta screw up, she was furious with the pharmacy. The doc started me back on Cymbalta at a low dose for 2 weeks and then a regular dose after that. It took 8 weeks to get me to the point where I felt much better. So, I know I need Cymbalta to keep the pain down and the over all anxiety at a low level. Of course, during the "down time" I was really stressed out worrying about my son's heart surgery; and without the Cymbalta to help me cope with the daily stress of not knowing if he would make it or not, my body just cried out in pain. Has anyone else had good results with Cymbalta? It is now been recognized as a treatment for Fibromyalgia. Also, I just saw a Rheumatologist whom ruled out other forms of arthritis, etc.; and, he said that low-impact aerobics and/or water aerobics or water walking would help my body cope with the pain better. I gained 40 lbs. very very fast while taking Lyrica 2 years ago and I have not been able to loose 30 of those 40 lbs. So, as soon as my toes have healed (I had to have hammer toes corrected and flexion bunions removed) I want to start walking again. The weather is getting a little warmer and the streets are now free of ice, so that's good. Has anyone had good results with low-impact aerobics or water exercise? I am on a very strict financial budget and cannot spare an extra dollar to pay for use of a pool, so I will need to find another way. But, I would love to hear from anyone who has had good success through moderate exercise....not just for loosing weight but for flexibility and pain management from Fibro.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

yes this year has by far been the worst for me , now i have to get dentures and that is freaking me out, lot of appts and i never feel good for more than 2 days a week , so i have to use those days for shopping , cleaning etc>>the weather really has a bad effect on my pain,but when it is nice out i walk with my precious yellow lab and it helps me a lot. she helps me a lot to forget all my aches and pains..i have IBS and anxiety, and when it hits big time i cancel the day and hit the couch with my fur baby..she calms me instantly>>fibro is not something to have along with other illness!!!! I also live on a very limited income and i think that adds to all the pain and anxiety


----------

